# Watching This Gal Dance Reminded Me of Elaine's Dance on the Seinfeld Show



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2014)

Here's a gal gettin' her groove on at the Longitude Festival in Ireland...reminded me of Elaine's dance on the Seinfeld show.


----------



## oldman (Aug 8, 2014)

OMG, I roared when I saw that for the first time. I don't watch much TV, but I do have a weak spot for Seinfeld, especially Kramer, George and Elaine. It's almost ironic that Jerry got all the money and was supposed to be the hit of the show, but IMHO, he was just a set up man for everyone else on the show. So many funny episodes, I couldn't tell you my favorite. Maybe the one where Kramer feeds the horse beefaroni. Or, when Kramer burnt down Susan's Dad's cabin. I don't know. Just so many. Seinfeld and Taxi were always hilarious. Also, the same goes for Everybody Loves Raymond.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 8, 2014)

The "Shrinkage" episode was REALLY over the top.  Just BARELY made it past the censors.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2014)

I loved Seinfeld during its time, too bad there aren't any sitcoms today that are as funny.  A lot of them were written by Larry David, who also starred and wrote  the cable comedy "Curb Your Enthusiasm". :tv:   Jerry was the straight man, and definitely not the funny one in all those episodes, but I'm happy that he made that show happen.   Taxi was good too, and Raymond's parents who lived across the street, made the Everybody Loves Raymond show, without them IMO, it would be a flop.

Here's some Seinfeld clips about the Soup Nazi, another funny episode.


----------

